

Running Amok: Why Are Virtually All Spree Killers Men? - victorhn
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-how-and-why-sex-differences/201212/running-amok-why-are-virtually-all-spree-killers-men

======
j45
Partly why: They don't create life and give birth. That, coupled with an
inability to develop empathy can be some dangerous ingredients.

~~~
dnu
If men can't develop empathy, why does the (old) war propaganda show women and
children who need to be protected from the "evil enemy"? How come a man can
willingly sacrifice himself for the common good? And yes, a man does create
life, together with a woman.

Now,

\- could it be that men are over-represented on the both ends of the
spectrum(s)? Genius - Retard? Empathic - Cold blooded murderer? and so on...

\- how much funding do men related healthcare programs get? ie: "Obamacare"
goes to great lengths to avoid mentioning "men" at all

\- how many mass shooter men were being raised by a single mother? How does
the lack of a father affect a boy?

\- how does the increased age of a woman giving birth affect the mental health
of a child?

~~~
j45
I didn't say men can't develop Empathy.

Not enough of us spend enough time developing it, while the wonderful women in
our world often have a headstart, quite often due to Men to begin with, lol.

I think the points you're speaking to might be better addressed by our fairer
gender. :)

